# Mojo's new cat bed!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

The mailman delivered Mojo's new kitty bed and he just loves it!! The doggies were acting like monkeys tonight so I had to share some pics! Enjoy!!

Is this how I do it mom?









Oh now I got it!









Leo, this is MINE!









Watching the boys play!









Silly face!!










Leo's new favorite toy...a dragon! He loves bringing a bunch of toys out of his box at once, lol





























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw Mojo looks so cute in his new bed. That's next on my list for Toby!

I love Lola's face- she's smirking like she knows she's trouble.

Toby is a toy hoarder just like Leo! 

I love all these pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, hahaha Mojo made me laugh so much, what a silly goof ball! Adorable!

All three of them are gorgeous, and I love your home. Always enjoy your pictures, can never get enough. :love2:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww those are precious pictures.

I love the ones with the toys.

Is that dragon durable? I keep looking at it for Jaxx but I have never bought that brand before


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ahaha adorable!  thats the cat bed i wanted :] i shall get it one day. im just amazed how u can have glassware that close to the floor and not worry about the furballs crashin into them while playin...i see smirnoff! :lol:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Aw Mojo looks so cute in his new bed. That's next on my list for Toby!
> 
> I love Lola's face- she's smirking like she knows she's trouble.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashley! I got it for $13 on Black Friday from Petsmart! He loves loves loves it!! And u got it right on the head, Lola is trouble! She runs this house, lol. 


~LS~ said:


> Zorana, hahaha Mojo made me laugh so much, what a silly goof ball! Adorable!
> 
> All three of them are gorgeous, and I love your home. Always enjoy your pictures, can never get enough. :love2:


Thanks you LS! He literally ran up to it and sat on it like look at me! Hahaha. We just got new furniture, glad you like!



intent2smile said:


> Awww those are precious pictures.
> 
> I love the ones with the toys.
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy!! This was my first time buying that brand in toys too and so far I really like it! The tail makes a crinkling sound, which is Leo's favorite part to chew on. I would recommend it!


pigeonsheep said:


> ahaha adorable!  thats the cat bed i wanted :] i shall get it one day. im just amazed how u can have glassware that close to the floor and not worry about the furballs crashin into them while playin...i see smirnoff! :lol:


Thanks Pidge!
You know I never thought about the glassware being so close to the ground! Ur more than welcome to come over for a drink, the top shelf has Grey Goose, Patron, and Ciroc. Oh yes and a wall of wine!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The couches are new right? Bar & dining room are the same, correct?

Sooooo....are the couches comfy enough to sleep on? I might pop by for a visit.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> The couches are new right? Bar & dining room are the same, correct?
> 
> Sooooo....are the couches comfy enough to sleep on? I might pop by for a visit.


Ya only the couches are new. Everything else is the same! The couches are very comfy, but not nearly as comfy as the guest bedroom, so come on by anytime, always welcome!! Here are pics of the new couches, except they look brown and they're light grey with a dark grey ottoman. Very bad lighting 
What do u think?



















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Your bunch looks like they are having a ball! That Mojo is a lucky fellow--love the new pad!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Your bunch looks like they are having a ball! That Mojo is a lucky fellow--love the new pad!


Thanks Tina! They were so silly tonight, acting like puppies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love everything I see! Bed, toys, couches! The couches are almost vintage looking, they're super pretty. Can't wait until we get our new couch! Waiting until boxing day I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I love everything I see! Bed, toys, couches! The couches are almost vintage looking, they're super pretty. Can't wait until we get our new couch! Waiting until boxing day I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you Krystal! That's the look I was going for, kinda vintage chic. That's the smaller of the two living rooms so furnishing it wasn't very easy. And that tv stand is my stepdads from like the 50's, my mom cut the legs shorter and painted it for us, so we needed to find some vintage stuff to match! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Where you get the kitty bed? I'm debating either getting a snuggle sack or a little cave/hut like that, I looked at too many online today!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I love them girl! I think the wall color complements them well, and they just give
a very inviting, put together ambiance to the space, it looks simple, yet elegant,
looks as if a lot of thought went into colors and textures, everything is balanced, 
it's brilliant, you did well. Love it.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

So Cute I think your going to have to but the other pups a new bed each for Christmas Leo looks like he wants to know why Mojo gets da cool bedz and hims don't Moms pwayin fwavowits its not fwar at awl LOL


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Star's Mama said:


> Where you get the kitty bed? I'm debating either getting a snuggle sack or a little cave/hut like that, I looked at too many online today!


It's from petsmart online, I think it's only $26, but I bought it on Black Friday for half off. It's a great price!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

momofmany said:


> So Cute I think your going to have to but the other pups a new bed each for Christmas Leo looks like he wants to know why Mojo gets da cool bedz and hims don't Moms pwayin fwavowits its not fwar at awl LOL


Hahahaha, that was so cute! Leo and Lola have other goodies coming for Xmas, they just have to be patient! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I love them girl! I think the wall color complements them well, and they just give
> a very inviting, put together ambiance to the space, it looks simple, yet elegant,
> looks as if a lot of thought went into colors and textures, everything is balanced,
> it's brilliant, you did well. Love it.


Thank you LS! I really wasn't sure about them at first bc our old ones were a cream leather that really made the room pop, so I felt these kinda blended in too much. I guess they're not so bad!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

They are so cute! That Leo is somthing else. Ike takes all the toys for himself, he doesn't care that most of them belongs to the other dogs before he even came here. I like the new couch !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Toooo cute! :lol: Loved all the pics!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess I would worry about glassware near the floor....one day my cat decide to spring from the formal dining room table to the sideboard/hutch shelf taking out a shelf of wine glass and plates that were decoratively displayed. Did I mention this was in the middle of the night!!!!! Anyway, great pictures as usual and that bed is fabulous. It looks super comfortable.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh how perfect! I SO need one of those for under the computer desk, Leila would be so much more comfortable 

Your pups are just too precious! Love seeing these photos!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Cute! Beautiful place!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I guess I would worry about glassware near the floor....one day my cat decide to spring from the formal dining room table to the sideboard/hutch shelf taking out a shelf of wine glass and plates that were decoratively displayed. Did I mention this was in the middle of the night!!!!! Anyway, great pictures as usual and that bed is fabulous. It looks super comfortable.


Omg that's terrible!! The pups don't pay much attention to it, Leo is the only crazy one and he's usually too intrigue by all his toys, lol. The bed had Mojo's stamp of approval! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mrs.J. said:


> Oh how perfect! I SO need one of those for under the computer desk, Leila would be so much more comfortable
> 
> Your pups are just too precious! Love seeing these photos!


Thank you! I bet she would love it, I can barely get mojo to come out of it! And the price is great too!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the Cat bed looks nice ! i should of got one on black friday, like you suggested... oh , well , its ok cause my girls have so many beds already. 
and i love your new Couches, and your house looks gorgeous


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Ashley! I got it for $13 on Black Friday from Petsmart! He loves loves loves it!! And u got it right on the head, Lola is trouble! She runs this house, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks you LS! He literally ran up to it and sat on it like look at me! Hahaha. We just got new furniture, glad you like!
> ...


LMAO! im not a hardcore drinker anymore but thank you! my fav used to be tequila shots, roar roar! :daisy:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The bed looks great, Mojo looks like he's enjoying it! I love Lola's little pink mouth and I just love Leo full stop! There are always toys all over our floor. The dogs are constantly getting their toys and chews out. 

I love your house. I think the couch looks so great there that I can't imagine anything else having been there. It just goes perfectly.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> the Cat bed looks nice ! i should of got one on black friday, like you suggested... oh , well , its ok cause my girls have so many beds already.
> and i love your new Couches, and your house looks gorgeous


Thanks Elaine!! I know what u mean, bry gave me the "u really bought another freaking bed" look when I showed him, lol. I'm sure it will be online for a while in case you ever change your mind! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> The bed looks great, Mojo looks like he's enjoying it! I love Lola's little pink mouth and I just love Leo full stop! There are always toys all over our floor. The dogs are constantly getting their toys and chews out.
> 
> I love your house. I think the couch looks so great there that I can't imagine anything else having been there. It just goes perfectly.


Thanks doll! I'm so glad everyone loves the furniture! I had to put up some new pics of the crew so everyone wouldn't forget what they look like! Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks doll! I'm so glad everyone loves the furniture! I had to put up some new pics of the crew so everyone wouldn't forget what they look like! Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


How could we forget those beautiful faces?


----------

